# Problème avec le clic gauche de mon trackpad...



## rblk (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous!
je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum, forum que je lis régulièrement car il regorge d'infos super utiles, et je vous félicite tous très sincèrement.

je vous explique mon problème :
Depuis quelques jours, j'ai un problème incompréhensible avec mon trackpad.
en effet, au bout d'un certain moment d'utilisation(un moment aléatoire en fait) ni le "taper", ni le clic gauche ne fonctionne. la seule solution est de redémarrer... c'est assez embêtant, j'ai déjà tenté un reset de la PRAM, mais rien n'y fait.

j'attend vos questions et vos suggestions...
Merci d'avance.

ma config :
MacBook Pro 15"
intel core 2 Duo 2,66 GHz
4Go de RAM DDR3
Mac Os X 10.6.3


----------



## aero42 (6 Mai 2010)

Salut,

Je me permet de répondre malheureusement pas pour trop t'apporter de réponse, mais également pour faire part de mon cas identique. J'ai le même MacBook Pro que toi (config identique mais mon proc est à 2,5, en revanche, mais bon...). La différence que j'observe comme toi que le blocage se fait de façon aléatoire (évidemment, c'est rarement au bon moment), mais il se "débloque" au bout de quelques secondes (environ 10 à 15 sec). Donc, je ne le redémarre pas.

Comme toi, j'ai nettoyé la PRAM, j'ai réparer les autorisations... j'ai même été jusqu'a faire mon windowsien : j'ai reformaté mon MacBook pro. Mais nada, rien n'a changé... (super, faut tout réinstaller). Néanmoins, est-ce comme moi, tu as remarqué le problème depuis la mise à jour de MacOS X 10.6.2 vers 10.6.3 ?

Après avoir formaté mon MacBook Pro, cela semblait bien se passer (bon, le blocage se fait de façon aléatoire) et j'ai fait la mise à jour (menu Pomme > Mise à jour des logiciels) pour télécharger le combo 10.6.3 et depuis, le "blocage" revient.

Bon, j'avoue que je n'ai pas contacté Apple car vu que mon MacBook n'est plus garanti, j'ai peur qu'on me renvoie le problème au nez... mais si quelqu'un à une solution pour rblk et moi, ça serait sympa ! Personnellement, je ne vois vraiment pas d'où peut venir le problème...

PS : je précise que le blocage s'est fait 2 fois durant l'édition de ce post.


----------



## rblk (6 Mai 2010)

merci tout de même de ta réponse, je me sens moins seul! lol
effectivement il se peut que le problème soit survenu depuis la dernière mise à jour, mais cependant, un collègue de boulot à exactement le même macbook pro que moi et lui n'a pas ce problème... 

Bref, si quelqu'un a une réponse, une idée, ce serait super cool.

PS : si ça vient de la mise à jour 10.6.2 vers 10.6.3, y a t il une solution pour revenir en 10.6.2? une sorte de downgrade?


----------



## rblk (7 Mai 2010)

Je viens de faire un essais, j'ai installé la mise à jour 10.6.3 v1.1...
j'étais pourtant passé par la mise à jour normal puisque j'avais 10.6.2 avant 10.6.3 et donc, normalement je n'avais pas besoin de ce correctif. Cependant, l'ordi ne m'a rien dit et a fait la mise à jour normalement... suite au prochain épisode!
Merci encore de votre patience.


----------



## rblk (7 Mai 2010)

Finalement j'ai fait une restauration du système grâce à Time Machine. en fait en redémarrant sans les extensions je me suis rendu compte que ça ne le faisait plus. Du moins pendant quelques heures, après je sais pas j'ai du l'éteindre. Surtout que chez Apple, on me dit qu'il y a 9 chances sur 10 que la seule solution soit de le renvoyer et de patienter...
Donc j'ai fait cette restauration et depuis ben j'attends de voir...!
je vous dis ça demain!


----------



## limougo (8 Mai 2010)

rblk a dit:


> Je viens de faire un essais, j'ai installé la mise à jour 10.6.3 v1.1...
> j'étais pourtant passé par la mise à jour normal puisque j'avais 10.6.2 avant 10.6.3 et donc, normalement je n'avais pas besoin de ce correctif. Cependant, l'ordi ne m'a rien dit et a fait la mise à jour normalement... suite au prochain épisode!
> Merci encore de votre patience.


 

Comment fais tu pour faire ces manips sans clique gauche? moi je ne peux pas... Merci de ta reponse.

J'ai exactement le meme probleme que toi... pas de clique gauche au trackpad te avec la souris...


----------



## aero42 (8 Mai 2010)

Question bête : comment tu fais pour mettre à jour la version 10.6.3 ver.1.1 ?

C'est une version "officielle" d'Apple ? Pour ma part, la version est celle disponible sur le module de mise à jours.

Bon, en plus, je ne sais plus où j'ai vu l'info, mais la version 10.6.4 serait dispo d'ici mi-juin. Espérons au pire que le problème sera corrigé.

De mon côté, j'ai même posté un sujet concernant ce problème sur les forums d'Apple (en angliche). Visiblement, on est pas les seuls à rencontrer ce problème. Espérons qu'Apple entende nos attentes...

Enfin, bon, on se tient au courant. Si j'ai du nouveau, je rajouterai une réponse.

Bon week-end.


----------



## limougo (8 Mai 2010)

aero42 a dit:


> Question bête : comment tu fais pour mettre à jour la version 10.6.3 ver.1.1 ?
> 
> C'est une version "officielle" d'Apple ? Pour ma part, la version est celle disponible sur le module de mise à jours.
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai réglé mon problème... J'ai éteint l'ordi. J'ai appuyé fort dessous l'ordi au niveau du trackpad et hop ca remarche... Bizarre...

Voila ...


----------



## rblk (14 Mai 2010)

problème résolu en restaurant mon système à une date ultérieure grâce à Time Machine...
voilà.

pour vous répondre(désolé du retard, mais je ne pouvais pas poster jusqu'à aujourd'hui, allez savoir pourquoi...)
pour la MàJ, je l'ai trouvée sur le site d'apple en passant par un lien que j'ai trouvé ici même.
Ensuite, en ce qui me concerne, le clic ne marchait pas au bout d'un moment, donc après un redémarrage, ça allait.

Merci à tous en tous cas, et vive Time Machine!


----------



## aero42 (22 Mai 2010)

Bon j'ai fait plus radical... j'ai formaté mon macbook pro et je lui ai mis dans le gésier le combo 10.6.2.  Et depuis, plus de souci...

Alors maintenant, oserais-je passer à 10.6.4 quand il sortira...


----------



## guco84 (26 Avril 2016)

rblk a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum, forum que je lis régulièrement car il regorge d'infos super utiles, et je vous félicite tous très sincèrement.
> 
> je vous explique mon problème :
> ...



Bonjour, 
Le problème de TRACKPAD peu venir aussi d'une déformmation de la batterie du coté gauche ..
La Batterie gonfle .. 
Regarder sur Youtube, je démontage de la batterie de votre Mac.
Et contrôlais que celle-ci n'est pas déformmée coté TRACKPAD


----------

